# Tractor 3 point system



## Novicelee88 (Jul 29, 2020)

Im new to tractors and recently purchased a massey ferguson 8140, the 3 point hitch system on the rear come with the two hooks on the lower stabalisers, i have purchased a suton sweeper to clean the roads, the sweeper comes with circular holes to lift it but i only have hooks at the ends of my linkage, how and what do i need to lift and pull the sweeper.
regards
novicelee


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!You need to find some pins of the appropriate length and diameter to install on the sweeper, and the hooks on your three point should have a latch mechanism that will hold the pins that you install on the sweeper. Just beware of the sizing!
They sell assorted pins at pretty much any good tractor dealer.


----------



## Novicelee88 (Jul 29, 2020)

Thanks so much for that info I just got it sorted with the correct pins, I have some other problems with the tractor that I need some help with, should I post them here or create a new post,
Regards
Novicelee


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Create a new post...


----------

